# New Gasket for Pressure Canner Lid



## joseph97297 (Nov 20, 2007)

Hello all.

Just purchased a lid gasket for the mirro-matic 22 qt pressure canner since the old one would leak up until the pressure built up and I wasn't having that.

Problem though, can't get the lid to even close with the new gasket on. Won't budge a bit.

Any ideas or suggestions? In comparing the two, the old gasket besides the new one is like comparing a saltine cracker to a Big Mac, really large size discrepancy.

Any tricks of the trade that I am missing or what is going on?

Lid gasket is for the 12/22 qt canner, and says it fits this model.


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

What is the manufacture date? i have a Mirro that I had to get a different gasket for because of the manufacture date. Check this site against your manufacture date and see if you have the right gasket.

http://www.pressurecooker-outlet.com/index.htm


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Will the lid compress into place but just won't lock? If so a bit of Vaseline on the rubber gasket may help if you are sure it is the right gasket. The Mirro Corporation has been sold and there have been numerous complaints about the fit and quality of the replacement parts made lately. So Cliff's suggestion of checking by date is a really good one as you may be able to find one of the older gaskets fits better.


----------



## joseph97297 (Nov 20, 2007)

It would fit on, but it wouldn't turn one little bit.

Thanks for the website. That is my problem, wrong gasket. The guy at ACE looked in their book and said the ones I purchased were for universal fit on all Mirros of 12/22 qt, but when I told him about it, he thanked me for letting him know and asked for the website for future customers.

Thanks for the help, now, waiting for my new, "fit"able gasket so I can get back canning. Only going with two canners takes too long.....


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

How to tell if your a homesteader "Only going with two canners takes to long":hysterical:


----------



## joseph97297 (Nov 20, 2007)

HEY, I resemble that remark.

We have 4 all together, 2-16qt, 1-12qt and the 22qt. We are a family of six with two others we help provide for, so the quicker I can get it down, the better.


----------

